# Banana Pudding Recipe



## bbqpitstop

K yall down south give it up............I need the recipe with the fresh bananas, nilla wafers, and I think it's banana pudding...........So many of my barbecue friends that own restaurants have it but don't want to have to kill my family so.................anyone got it out of their mom's recipe books?


----------



## deejaydebi

Found this one on the net ... Never made it though.

Original Nilla Banana Pudding Recipe

3/4 c sugar, divided
1/3 c. flour
dash salt
3 eggs, separated
2 c. milk
1/2 tsp. vanilla
45 Nilla wafers, divided
5 ripe bananas, sliced

Directions  
mix 1/2 c. sugar, flour and salt in top of boiler. Blend in 3 egg yolks and milk. Cook, uncovered, over boiling water, stirring constantly for 10 to 12 min or until thickened. Remove from heat; stir in vanilla.

Reserve 10 wafers for garnish. Spread small amount of custard on bottom of 1 1/2 qt casserole; cover with layer of wafers and layer of sliced bananas. 

Pour about 1/3 of custard over bananas. Continue to layer wafers, bananas and custard to make a total of 3 layers of each, ending with custard.

Beat egg whites until soft peaks form. Gradually add remaining 1/4 c. sugar, beating until stiff but not dry. Spoon on top of custard, spreading to cover entire surface and sealing well to edges.

Bake at 350 for 15 to 20 minutes or until browned. Cool slightly or refrigerate several hours until chilled. Top with reserved wafers.


----------



## bbqpitstop

Awesome Debi, this sure looks like what I'm looking for. Homemade has got to be the best. Went to a food show today and it's disgusting what the restaurants are pawning off as great desserts. Not to mention the high cost of premade. I'd rather smell it baking in the kitchen.


----------



## goat

Debi,
That is the one that my family has used since they put it on the vanilla wafer box.  And that's a long time.  We never did the calf slobber thing on top and thus no trip to the oven.


----------



## deejaydebi

I haven't had those cookies in years! Mama used to make some kind of pie crust sort of thing with them in like muffin pans and put a sort of custard in it. Is that what this is?


----------



## goat

It could be if she added bananas to it.  We used to have to spell banana when that was for desert so my little brother would not go into hysterics wanting some immediately.


----------



## gypsyseagod

lemme find my grammy's recipe... the main ingredient was a chilled crystal punch bowl-that may be a memory thing, but it wasn't & isn't the same if it's not in that bowl...... and it do have to have the nilla wafers... all homemade...


----------



## bwsmith_2000

bbq,
     This is your lucky day. Here's a recipe from a lady named Nathalie Dupree. She is an old southern cook who resides just outside Atlanta. She used to have a cooking show on TV and has written several cook books. (If you're into southern cooking, go on to amazon.com and check out some of her books) I have my grandmother's recipe but after trying Mrs. Dupree's, I have converted to it. It's wonderful .... better than my grandmother's and that's saying a lot. Here goes:

1 Cp sugar
1/4 cp plain flour
pinch salt
3 Cps milk (whole)
8 egg yolks
1 Tbs vanilla
1 12 oz box vanilla wafers (Nabisco)
8 bananas sliced
8 egg whites
2 Tbs sugar

     To make the custard, mix 1 Cp sugar, the flour and salt in a bowl. Pour the milk into a heavy sauce pan and add dry ingredients. Heat. Beat the egg yolks. Pour some of the mixture into the egg yolks and beat briefly, then add the egg yolk mixture to the base mixture in the pan. Bring to boil over low heat, stirring constantly and cook slowly until just thick enough to coat the back of a spoon. Be careful not to scorch. (Some people use a double boiler for this ... it's safer.) Add the vanilla and remove from heat. Cover with plastic wrap to prevent skim from forming on the top. 
    Line the bottom and sides of a 9 1/2" X 12 1/2" baking pan (Pyrex) with vanilla wafers. Put a layer of bananas then a layer of wafers into the dish repeating the layers until you have used up the bananas and wafers. Then pour in the custard, completely covering the bananas and wafers. 
     Preheat the oven to 375*. Beat the egg whites until they form soft peaks. Add 2 Tbs of sugar and beat to stiff peaks. Spread the meringue fully over the top of the pudding, then bake until browned, about 10-15 min. 

     I've lived in the south (NC, Ga and now Fl.) all my life, except for a couple stints over seas and I have to tell you this is the mother of all banana pudding recipes (IMHO). Enjoy!


----------



## bbqpitstop

BW,

Thanks so much, and in a knick of time, I was going to try out the other recipe last night and got too tired, but this one seems to be a bit easier just for the fact that you pour all the custard in at once. Streamlined enough for a restaurant recipe.

I can't wait to try it, I know there's probably several versions out there but yours calls for a little more sugar I think and that's preferable for me and my sweet tooth!

I'll take some pictures and post them so everyone can see how it comes out.


----------



## deejaydebi

I remember Nathalie Dupree - I've made a few of her recipes over the years.


----------



## rhino82

A few nanner puddings I have seen (not tasted cause I don't like nanners) have used oreos in place of the nilla wafers. Just some food for thought.


----------

